# Chromecast to Tivo (Plex releated)



## csell (Apr 16, 2007)

So I just accidentally discovered the other day that you can use Chromecast to cast video to your Tivo Roamio. When I was pulling up the chromecast option, my Tivo showed up as a choice and I clicked on it and it started playing - very cool.... However, I did notice something and I was curious if anyone else knows anything about this ->

Using the Youtube app (Android), when I go to use Chromecast, the Tivo is an option and works.... But when I try and use Chromecast from the Plex app (Android), the Tivo device does not show up. With the Plex app, only the actual Chromecast device is listed. Anyone know why this is?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Because TiVo doesn't have a Plex app on it.

It really isn't Chromecast, some of the TiVo apps are using the DIAL protocol similar to Chromecast. In order to work the TiVo has to have a corresponding app with integrated DIAL support.

So far that is just Netflix, Amazon and Youtube - IIRC


----------



## csell (Apr 16, 2007)

bradleys said:


> Because TiVo doesn't have a Plex app on it.
> 
> It really isn't Chromecast, some of the TiVo apps are using the DIAL protocol similar to Chromecast. In order to work the TiVo has to have a corresponding app with integrated DIAL support.
> 
> So far that is just Netflix, Amazon and Youtube - IIRC


That makes sense - thanks.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

bradleys said:


> ...Amazon...


Is that new? I thought it was just Youtube/Netflix.

What I really want is for Spotify to support DIAL/casting. I dislike the Spotify UI on Roku and TiVo, and would much prefer to use a laptop or my phone to manage the music...right now I have to build a playlist on one device, then navigate to it on the other. I'd like to just turn on casting then pick an album or station, etc. from the phone or pc. It'd also be nice if iHeartRadio supported it when it comes to TiVo (the iHeartRadio mobile apps already do this for Chromecast so, hopefully, it'd be simple to open it up to TiVo too). Both would keep me tuned to the TiVo input a lot more often than right now.


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

What I would like to see is the ability to stream my recorded shows from my TiVo Roamio to my Chromecast enabled TV. Despite this possibility being alluded to in a recent TiVo users survey, I sincerely doubt we would ever see such a thing since it would erode sales of their TiVo Mini and Stream products.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

mbernste said:


> What I would like to see is the ability to stream my recorded shows from my TiVo Roamio to my Chromecast enabled TV. Despite this possibility being alluded to in a recent TiVo users survey, I sincerely doubt we would ever see such a thing since it would erode sales of their TiVo Mini and Stream products.


I think you will see it this year...


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

bradleys said:


> I think you will see it this year...


I would be thrilled to see that. It would be great if you want to take my iPad and ChromeCast with me when I travel and be able to watch my recordings on a TV.

- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

gonzotek said:


> Is that new? I thought it was just Youtube/Netflix.
> 
> What I really want is for Spotify to support DIAL/casting. I dislike the Spotify UI on Roku and TiVo, and would much prefer to use a laptop or my phone to manage the music...right now I have to build a playlist on one device, then navigate to it on the other. I'd like to just turn on casting then pick an album or station, etc. from the phone or pc. It'd also be nice if iHeartRadio supported it when it comes to TiVo (the iHeartRadio mobile apps already do this for Chromecast so, hopefully, it'd be simple to open it up to TiVo too). Both would keep me tuned to the TiVo input a lot more often than right now.


Maybe this is possible with the Amazon Instant Video app on Android? On iOS, you can DIALcast to TiVo from the YouTube and Netflix apps (just learned about those this weekend!) but not from Amazon. Which is kinda a bummer since the Amazon app on TiVo is a little weak--no skip back or skip forward 10 seconds. I use skip back a ton--even emailed Amazon Prime support asking that feature to be added to the TiVo app!


----------

